# Linux tools to interface wtih Series 3?



## tivoq (Dec 1, 2002)

I run on a Linux desktop. Are there any tools for taking advantage of TTG/TTCB/MRV, etc that run natively on Linux. I would like to avoid running Tivo desktop in emulation.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Take a look at Tivo2Dvd. It's basically a wrapper program that uses curl to fetch shows using your MAK. Tivo2Dvd will give you examples of command line usage for individual tasks. You can use pytivo to send shows back to your tivo.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Galleon is what you're looking for.


----------



## tivoq (Dec 1, 2002)

windracer said:


> I think Galleon is what you're looking for.


Does Galleon work with HDTivo? The doc on the site says it requires a Series 2, and the Galleon forums seem to be broken.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The site is a little outdated, but yes, Galleon works with the S3 and THD boxes.


----------

